# Need help with log bench leg options



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've completed the milling and sanding of the main half log making the bench seating surface, but I don't know what to do about legs and I need some recommendations. It's already around 300lbs so I'm not worried if it ends up being heavier. I do want to make sure that it will sit flat, so either three legs or four with one adjustable foot. Any ideas?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

300 LB?? If you have a lathe, use similar logs about 4-6 inches; round one end to about 2-3/4. Saw the tenons vertically. Boar a whole at about 15 degree 3" deep on the bench. Place wooden wedges inside the saw cuts on tenons and hammer the legs in. Alternative is using pre-fabricated cast iron or steel legs.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I would use 4 legs for that heavy. you can always sand off the ends a little to level it.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree, I'd use 4 legs. Is that spalted maple?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/23482

see if this helps.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm very partial to modern metal leg designs juxtaposed with live edge/log benches. Some ideas:


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

It is spalted maple, silver? I think. I am leaning more toward the four legged option. I do have a lathe and several different sized self feed bits in the 2" - 4" range. The other thought I had that I've seen is two half logs coped to the profile of the main bench log or the main log coped to them. Seems like it would be a tremendous amount of wood to remove with any degree of precision. I do like the modern look, but I have several smaller logs on hand, acrylic and steel I don't have on hand right now.


----------

